# Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!



## Boilie1996 (12. Juli 2009)

_heeei Leute . _
_ich && eine freundin wollten an ein schoenen karpfen teich gehen um mal ein paar große carps raus zu hohlen _

_koennt ihr uns welche nennen ? _

_Lg Boilie1996:g_​


----------



## colognecarp (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Klar ! Lac de Saint-Cassien #6 ist aber was weiter weg


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Klar ! Lac de Saint-Cassien #6 ist aber was weiter weg



Wusste gar net das der in Hessen ist :q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

wie wäre es den mir speyer da hats ein paar seen


----------



## carlos8589 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

sagen wir mal so ich suche auch ein guten see wo ich dicke karpfen rausziehen kann in hessen da muss ich auch nachtangeln können


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*



Boilie1996 schrieb:


> _heeei Leute . _
> 
> _ich && eine freundin wollten an ein schoenen karpfen teich gehen um mal ein paar große carps raus zu hohlen _​
> _koennt ihr uns welche nennen ? _​
> _Lg Boilie1996:g_​


 

wo sucht Ihr genau? Bei euch in der Nähe oder wirklich in komplett Hessen???:vik:


----------



## Boilie1996 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

_heeeei . _
_Also er sollte eingentlich in Frankfurt .. nähe sein ._
_wenns geht erkundigt euch SCHNELLSTENS . _

_Danke im Vorraus . _

_Hannah:g_​


----------



## murmeli1965 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Nolte See bei Langenselbold/ Hanau.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Boilie1996 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

_hallo oldi . 
Darf ma da auch zelten . ? 
wie große carps sind da drinne ?_


----------



## kittie.cat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Hallo Leute. Also Boilie1996 und ich suchen ja zusammen den Teich. 
Uns ist wichtig : 

1. Das man dem See/Teich Zelten und Nachtangeln darf 
2. Sehr guter Karpfenbestand auch capitale
3. In Hessen. Kann ruhig etwas weiter von Frankfurt am Main entfernt sein



LG
kittie.cat


----------



## herrmänn11 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

würde es nicht sinn machen, ihr sucht euch noch jemanden der/die euch nen futterplatz anlegen, den markieren damit ihr den auch wieder findet ? ich würde dann noch schreiben mit was ihr angeln wollt, welche Boilie sorte, mais oder was auch immer. das erleichtert die sache doch noch viel mehr, ihr müsst euch nicht nur selber das gewässer suchen, dass währe auch gleich vorbereitet. wenn ihr das gefunden habt sagt bescheid, dann komme ich auch noch mit dazu, dafür nehme ich dann auch die strecke hamburg/frankfurt auf mich.

kann es sein das ihr immer alles auf dem silbertablett serviert bekommen habt ? manchmal muss man im leben auch erstmal arbeiten, bevor man entlohnt wird.
solltet euch vieleicht mal gedanken machen.

schön gruß aus hamburg und petrie


----------



## Boilie1996 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

ich denke wir bräuchten erst mal den perfekten teich . && dann können wir uns anpassen . 

was soll das den heißen ? |krach:


----------



## kittie.cat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Edit von Ralle 24:

Immer recht freundlich bleiben, dann bekommt man auch Hilfe. 
In der Tonart gibt´s nur Verwarnungen.


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

und ihr meint mit solchen beleidigungen mehr hilfe zu finden? was ist denn überhaupt ein perfektes karpfengewässer? mastteich?? wozu gibts google earth, hp`s der angelvereine,...... probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Ademos (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Da gebe ich Hermänn11 recht... Klar hätte jeder gerne die Situation, gesagt zubekommen "Das ist ein SUPER-TEICH (Wobei sich ein Teich von einem See deutlich unterscheidet,ne |kopfkrat!?), aber ohne Selbstinitiative wird das nicht gehen, Deine Freundin hat auch schon im Forum gepostet und hat genug Adressen von Teichen und Seen bekommen, ihr müsst Euch nur einen Aussuchen, hingehen, Anfüttern (oder auch nicht), Angel rein werfen und warten!!! Ich finde es auch ein bisschen unsinnig das Forum aufzumischen damit ihr die bestmögliche Chance habt, DEN Karpfen zu fangen, diese Garantie gibt es nicht! Eure Begeisterung in allen Ehren, aber jeder Karpfenangler hat seine langen Weg auch selber bestreiten müssen, bis er mal tolle Erfolge erziehlt hat und dabei geht es um etwas mehr als sich auf die Worte "Da müsst ihr hingehen!" zu verlassen. Es gibt viele Seen im Frankfurter Raum und in vielen sind auch Super Fische drin, aber suchen müsst ihr sie euch schon selbst und um weitere Auskünfte zu bekommen gibt es immer noch das Telefon um mit Leuten die den See betreiben zu sprechen, so schwer ist das ja auch nicht!

Kurzum, selbst ist die FRAU!

Also weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ademos (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*



kittie.cat schrieb:


> hahahaha :q wie kann man so abgefuckt sein wie herrmänn11 ? ganz erlich für was ist den das Forum hier da ?! Wir fragen nur nach einem erfolgreichen See/Teich, da hier informationen usw. unter Anglern ausgetauscht werden aber anscheinend haben Sie das nicht wirklich begriffen.
> Haben wir irgendwie nach Futterplatz, Mit was für Köder, Welche Montage oder sonstiges gefragt?! NEIN - nur nach einem guten See/Teich.
> 
> Ohman echt.. |uhoh: |gr:




Hey Kitti, bleib mal ganz sutsche... wer beleidigt, fliegt!Es gibt Forenregeln!Daran hast auch Du dich dran zu halten!


----------



## MOORLA (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

DEN perfekten Teich gibts eh nicht...

Karpfenangler haben doch von Natur aus das Gen Geduldig zu sein in sich oder nicht?? :-D

Einfach einen strukturreichen See aussuchen, der nicht gerade den schlechtesten Bestnad hat...dann 3-4 Wochen "Sitzfleisch" vorweisen und ihr habt schon eure Fische...

oh man ^^ wie schöööön doch das Karpfenangeln ist ;-) *g*

ab und zu muss man doch auch mal einen Spaß machen oder?


----------



## Boilie1996 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

hallo Wizard2 && Ademos .
ich denke wir brauchen aber den einen teich wo man uns sagt ja da wurden schon erfolge rausgezogen . wir haben rumtelfoniert ... und und und . es gab noch nicht den teich wo wir sagten der ist es . und wir sind noch schüler und bekommen auch nur taschengeld d.h. ich kann keine 4o fuer 2 tage zahlen . 

aber ich danke euch trotzdem . 

Lieben gruß von Boilie1996 :g && Kittie.cat. |rolleyes


----------



## kittie.cat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

ehm ich würde vielleicht erstmal die Personen fragen was sie schon gemacht haben (angerufen an Seen, selber gesucht) anstatt jetzt zu sagen ja macht das doch mal selber. 

Wir haben schon bei einer Menge von See/Teichen angerufen und haben uns auch ein paar aufgeschrieben. Trotzdem wollten wir uns in diesem Forum hier mal umhören was andere Angler so berichten/sagen. Ist ja wohl ein Verbrechen. #t

Natürlich kennen wir den Unterschied zwischen See und Teich aber uns ist beides recht deswegen steht da See/Teich |gr:


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

wieso müßen wir fragen? hättet ihr ja gleich bei der frage erwähnen können, welche seen/teiche ihr schon ins auge gefasst habt. tips bekommt ihr hier sicherlich, beim einem gescheiten tonfall. nur die arbeit wird euch keiner abnehmen.


----------



## Ademos (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*



Boilie1996 schrieb:


> hallo Wizard2 && Ademos .
> ich denke wir brauchen aber den einen teich wo man uns sagt ja da wurden schon erfolge rausgezogen . wir haben rumtelfoniert ... und und und . es gab noch nicht den teich wo wir sagten der ist es . und wir sind noch schüler und bekommen auch nur taschengeld d.h. ich kann keine 4o fuer 2 tage zahlen .
> 
> aber ich danke euch trotzdem .
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein besserer (zweiter) Einstieg in Eure Erklärung zu Eurem Posting, was absolut kein verbrechen ist, manchmal liegt es einfach nur an der Formulierung, wie es oft so ist  So wird Euch gerne weiter geholfen, weil wir jetzt wissen um was es Euch (u.a.) geht.. 

Ich fasse zusammen (zumindest verusche ich es mal) und denke, es werden sich doch ein paar Boardies finden können die Euch weiterhelfen: 

Ihr wollt einen Teich oder See an dem ihr kostengünstug Nachtangeln könnt (auf Karpfen), der einen guten bis sehr guten Karpfenbesatz bietet und wo Euch niemand nachts aus den Büschen auflauert (finde ich auch wichtig zu bedenken) - Hoffe, dass war so richtug zusammen gefasst. 

Gibt es hier Boardies die vielleicht im Frankfurter Raum an Seen angeln, wo sich die zwei mal anschließen können? Wäre ja auch eine Möglichkeit, vielleicht lässt sich ja jemand finden!? 

Gruß
Ade


----------



## teddy88 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Ich glaub ja ehrlich gesagt dass ihr die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sucht!!

desweiteren ist für eine (kommerzielle) Teichanlage die euren Wünschen noch am nächsten kommen würde das limit von 40 Euro für 2 tage nicht ausreichend!
Das muss jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden!

Auch ob schon Kapitale gefangen wurden sollte euch nicht stören, da ich nach einem Blick in dein album (kittie.cat) eher denke dass ihr NICHT für große Fische ausgerüstet seid!
Desweiteren, wo beginnt bei euch der Kapitale bereich bei K3 oder schon bei K2 :q!!

Kurz und gut, sucht euch einen See/Teich der in eurer Nähe liegt versucht euer Glück und seid nicht zu enttäuscht wenn ihr nicht den "Riesen" fangt.....es kommt nicht auf die größe des Fisches an.


Mfg ted............und ja das ist ein Hilfsbereites Forum, aber wir können euch leider keine Adresse geben wenn es einen See/Teich nach euren Vorstellungen einfach nicht gibt!!


----------



## Boilie1996 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

hallo teddy88.
wohher willst du bitte wissen ob die angelausrüstung von meiner Freundin nicht ausreicht fuer ein großen karpfen ?!!

was ist *K3 *und *K2* ?


----------



## chivas (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*



Boilie1996 schrieb:


> was ist *K3 *und *K2* ?



also wenn dieser post nicht schon von vornherein den vermeintlichen anspruch auf eine "sinnvolle" antwort ausschließt, dann weeß ich och nich xD

mal im ernst: geht einfach angeln und ergreift selbst die initiative. da ihr ja offensichtlich schon karpfen gefangen habt, sollte das doch nicht so schwer sein.

das leben ist kein ponyhof ^^


----------



## Boilie1996 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Ja wir bekommen Verwarnungen wegen unfreundlich aber die anderen User können machen sie wollen |gr:


----------



## chivas (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*



Boilie1996 schrieb:


> Ja wir bekommen Verwarnungen wegen unfreundlich aber die anderen User können machen sie wollen |gr:





chivas schrieb:


> das leben ist kein ponyhof ^^




der unterschied ist einfach der: IHR wollt etwas "wissen" und äußert das in einer art und weise, dass es wirklich schwer fällt, euch eine hilfreiche antwort zu geben.

man kann das verhalten natürlich eurem alter zuschreiben und dem umgang "mit euresgleichen" (das ist absolut nicht böse gemeint...)

wenn man eine frage hat und eine freundliche antwort haben möchte, dann sollte man eine bitte auch als bitte formulieren und nicht als pampige forderung - und im besten fall auch noch in einem lesbaren und sinnvollen deutsch^^

das nächste mal klappts sicher besser


----------



## teddy88 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

zuerst würde ich an deiner stelle aufhören anderen Boardmitgliedern die sich nach bestem wissen und gewissen anstrengen vozuwerfen dass sie nicht richtig antworten!

zweitens ist deine Forderung/Frage so direkt formuliert dass ich es dir nun in großbuchstaben beantworten will:

ES GIBT KEIN GEWÄSSER DASS ALLEN EUREN ANFORDERUNGEN ENTSPRICHT!!

Kapiche??

Ist nich böse gemeint, aber beim Angeln geht es um Naturerfahrung und bei vielen auch einfach nur um Entspannung......
Also versteift euch nicht auf das "großkarpfengewässer" denn eine Fanggarantie gibt es sowieso nicht!!

mfg ted


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Ich könnte da jetzt auf Anhieb ein Gewässer nennen aber das Problem da ist: 
"Nur für Vereinsmitglieder oder in deren Begleitung"
Selbiges wird wohl für so ziemlich alle Gewässer gelten die eure Anspruch als "gutes Gewässer" erfüllen da nur solche Vereinsgewässer dermaßen "gut" (übermäßig) besetzt werden.


----------



## herrmänn11 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

ihr beide kommt aus einer traumecke was das karpfenangeln betrifft, habt wasser zugenüge vor der tür, darunter den fluss an dem auch sehr kapitale karpfen gefangen werden, ( 40 pf. + ). ihr schreibet das ihr rum telefoniert habt, der eine see ist zu teuer, das nächste gewässer zu viele verbote, kennt ihr den main ????? ist nen schönes gewässer, kost nicht viel, campen teilweise erlaubt, was wollt ihr mehr ???? wenn ich also in hessen wohnen würde, ich wüsste zumindest schonmal ein gewässer, nur fangen müsst ihr schon allein.

ach und kitty.cat, danke für deine freundliche antwort, ne pn. hätte wohl mehr gebracht, eventuell sogar nen see, denn aus beruflichen gründen bin auch schon mal in frankfurt und ich verbinde mein hobby dann schon mal gerne mit der arbeit. aber nichts des so trotz, weiterhin petrie


----------



## zrako (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

ich empfehle euch an den rhein oder main zu gehen, da kann man nachtangeln, es gibt schöne karpfen und da kostet die jahreskarte 30-35€


----------



## Boilie1996 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

teddy . 
ich denke schon . nur mit hilfen netten menschen konnten wir DEN teich finden . 

ich fine ungerrecht das es so menschen gibt -.-#t
naja es soll ihre sache sein was sie in ihrer freizeit tuen .

naja danke an die freundlichen mithelfer . 

Lieben gruß Kittie.cat |rolleyes&& Boilie1996 :g


----------



## Horneff (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Ich habe ein See in der Nähe von Hessen, ist in Großwelsheim.
Wenn du auf ein Fotoalbung gehst siehst du aktuelle pics vom Wochenende.
Die Tageskarte kostet 9,50€ und Karpfen fängt man eigentlich immer wenn man ein bissen Füttert.


----------



## Karpfen-88 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

@ Horneff Du musst schon den Namen vom See hin schreiben oder wo man die Karten bekommt sonst Wirts schwierig


----------



## Horneff (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

@Karpfen-88 ich schreib des erst rein wenn sie intresse haben aber ich bin so liebe und werde es mal machen.
Der See ist vom ASV-Großwelsheim. 
Man darf von 1 Uhr nachts bis 6 Uhr nicht fischen (ich mache es manschmal nicht und noch nie erwicht worden).
Der See heißt Weißsee bei weiteren fragen bei mir melten wenn es geht schnell ich mach gleich wieder weg zum fischen.


----------



## Boilie1996 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

heei .
danke schon mal fuer die mitthilfe .
mh. aber wir wollten halt gerne die GANze nacht angeln . 
aber herzlichen dank . 


Hannah


----------



## Raubfisch2008 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

*Moin Moin,*

ich hätte Euch beiden liebend gern geholfen, aber das ist nicht ganz so meine Region.#c#c

Hoffe, dass Ihr noch einen Möglichkeit findet und ein paar schöne Karpfen fangen werdet.#6#6

Petri Heil und viel Glück....


----------



## carlos8589 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

es gibt viele seen zum bsp. nidda talsperre oben bei schoten


----------



## Karpfen-88 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

|bigeyesGibts für die Nidda Talsperre Nachtkarten???????


----------



## Boilie1996 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

corlos ? was denken sie wo wir immer angeln ? 
NIDDER/NIDDA .

hannah


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

warum immer in ferne schweifen wen das nahe da ist


----------



## carlos8589 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

boili 96 ich komme ganz bei dir aus der nähe bad homburg ihr geht an die nidder nicht aber an die nidder talsperre das ist ein see. der ist riesig so wit ich weiß ist nacht angeln erlaubt


----------



## Boilie1996 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

ja hier is nachtangeln erlaupt .. egaaal wie lang


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

warum geht ihr dan nicht dort hin??


----------



## kittie.cat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Wir kennen die Niddatalsperre noch nicht.  Wo ist diese genau ? #h


----------



## carlos8589 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

die ist oben bei schotten in der nähe von friedberg


----------



## Boilie1996 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

wir danken euch fuer die teil netten und hilfreichen tipps . 


Svenja && Hannah


----------



## Boilie1996 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

_hallo angler . dazu wollte ich sagen nach langem suchen durch nette Leute haben wir DEN teich gefunden . DEN teich wo wir vieel erlebt hatten .!.

tja _


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

Dann schreib doch mal nen Bericht über eure Erlebnisse.....
Olaf


----------



## Boilie1996 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brauche ein Super Karpfen teich in Hessen ?!*

_Ein bericht ueber unsere teiche ?
0h das ist lang . 
&& ich denke das es sich eindeutig nich mehr Lohn ins Anglerboat reinzugehen da wir die ein oder andere schlechte erfahrung gemacht hatten #q_


----------

